# Is lip licking bad?



## BenjiM (Sep 10, 2010)

My boy is licks his lips pretty often when just walking around, he isn't thirsty or eating or salivating. I have read that this is a sign of anxiety or stress, but he's not in an environment like that at all when he does it, but he does do it pretty frequently. Is this a cause for concern? Am I not understanding the right cues from him?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Does he yawn as well? How does he carry himself when he's doing this(tail set, earset, etc) 
Have you looked at Turid Rugaas video/site?


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Does he yawn as well? How does he carry himself when he's doing this(tail set, earset, etc)
> Have you looked at Turid Rugaas video/site?


Wow,fascinating stuff.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

I just recently finished watching dog behaviorist Sarah Kalnajs' "the Language of Dogs". According to her, lip licking can be a sign of nervousness in conjunction with other behaviors like shaking off, ear tucking, pacing, low tail, etc... It is also a "distance decreasing behavior", and can be an invitation behavior.

Try this. Get down at eye level close to your dog, and then lick your lips. Most well socialized affectionate dogs will respond by licking the corners of your mouth in response.


----------



## atruepastime (Mar 12, 2011)

At the RSPCA in Brisbane the behavioural assessment team consider lip licking on its own a mild sign of anxiety in their temperament test, its seen as a submissive appeasement sign, which a little bit of is ok, usually they like to see a little lip licking accompanied with friendly behaviour in the test, as the dog is in a strange environment and most dogs will feel a little out of place or uncomfortable having strange people touching them and doing whatever else is done in the test, but the should be well natured enough to wag their tail in a friendly manner and seek out interaction.

Lip licking is more an indication of the dogs state of mind in a particular situation than a personality trait.. it indicates a dog is unsure of a particular situation and seeks a submissive/ appeasement route of dealing with the scenario, if a dog lip licks excessively while showing other nervous behaviours like stiffness, avoidance, or looking at a dog or person with a lot of the whites of their eye showing then it may then lead to fear based aggression if whatever is worrying it keeps pressing it.


----------



## BenjiM (Sep 10, 2010)

The strange thing though is he does it at home with nothing out of the ordinary happening. He is not a fearful dog by any means and shows no signs of agression. Usually it will occur if I'm just on my computer and he'll lie down and look at me then lick his lips or nibble his foot lightly. Not sure if I'm reading too far into it or what


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Could be a couple of things besides anxiety. He may have a cold or allergy and his nose is leaking but you don't see it. He could also have a dental problem of some sort.


----------

